# raymarine CHIRP cp100 awesome!!!



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Put a cp100 on the boat and took her out thinking it would be ok. It was amazing took it to 80ft today. Looked at it over a spot and said "holy ×××× that looks just like a dolphin" 20 sec later one surfaces behind the boat. It was like a crappy black and copper pic of the bottom but blows away standard sonar. You could allmost tell the type of fish with it . There is a learing curve to it but an amazing piece of equipment to have.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

What raymarine unit did you put it in?
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Must use either an E series or an A series for the cp100.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like some pretty badass stuff. Like you said the screenshots I've seen you can almost tell not only individual fish but the species too. Should have a new system coming here in the next few months myself.


----------

